# php error in WordPress widgetsplugin

## trondert

Hi.

I use WP2.0 to host a blogg. And i just made another blogg, on my same private server. Followed the installation. The blog works fine, but now i have installed the widgets plugin and activated it. When i now go and move a widget into my sidebar, and then hit the "edit" button, to enter text in a text widget(or any other widget). I get this error in the edit window that pops up:

```
Warning: call_user_func_array() [function.call-user-func-array]: First argument is expected to be a valid callback, '' was given in /home/hula/public_html/wp-content/plugins/widgets/widgets.php on line 645
```

Dident get this on on my other blogg, so kinda confused now.

edit:

 *Quote:*   

> plugins/widgets/widgets.php
> 
> 

 

```
        <div id="controls">

<?php foreach ( $registered_widget_controls as $name => $widget ) : ?>

                <div class="hidden" id="<?php echo $widget['id']; ?>control">

                        <span class="controlhandle"><?php echo $name; ?></span>

                        <span id="<?php echo $widget['id']; ?>closer" class="co$

                        <div class="controlform">

<?php call_user_func_array($control['callback'], $control['params']); ?>

                        </div>

                </div>

<?php endforeach; ?>

        </div>

```

the "php foreach" is line 645

----------

## lxg

trondert,

I'd say this is rather a WP problem, especially as it's about a plugin. Maybe the folks at the WP support forums are better qualified to answer your question.

(I don't want to say it doesn't belong in here, I'm just afraid you won't get too much feedback.)

----------

## trondert

thx, will try and then post back here  :Smile: 

----------

## trondert

No luck at the WP forum, and i havent realy figured out anything myself. Tried reinstalling most of my web apps. but no luck so far....

----------

